# Best Weber Symphonic Cycle on CD?



## Derfflinger1916 (11 mo ago)

What is the best CD for Weber's symphonic pieces? Looking at the CDs that are out there, they usually mix and match the other pieces that are included to accompany the two actual symphonies.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There are two (early) symphonies, clearly minor works; I don't think they constitute a "cycle". The ouvertures and incidental music are also very diverse. 

The three masterpieces are the ouvertures to Freischütz, Euryanthe and Oberon that have been recorded many times by famous conductors (unlike the symphonies). As the rest is such a diverse bunch one will find different combinations, often also including Berlioz' orchestration of "Invitation to dance". I have two discs with the symphonies, one on Naxos that I mainly keep for the fillers (esp. Turandot, incl. the piece Hindemith used) but it's also solid in the symphonies. And Rasilainen/warner apex (probably finlandia originally) that comes with Wagner's early symphony. IIRC this has more brilliant playing and sound but I frankly don't remember much. I doubt anyone thinks that these symphonies are major masterpieces, there is only so much one can do with them.

For selections of the ouvertures both Karajan and Kubelik on DG are solid choices but there are many others, often fillers for pieces by other composers. Furtwängler did the famous three, probably Mengelberg, too, and they are worth seeking out if you tolerate historical sound.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

Might want to check these out;








Weber - The Symphonies


Weber - The Symphonies. BIS: BISSACD1620. Buy SACD or download online. Jaakko Luoma (bassoon) Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



www.prestomusic.com












Weber: Overtures


Weber: Overtures. BIS: BIS1760. Buy SACD or download online. Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow Bis 
BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena-Chandos 
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch-Orfeo 
Those are great symphony discs, 


Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow Bis made also a great disc outstanding recorded with overtures.
Good luck .
.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The recordings of both symphonies with the late Neville Marriner and the Academy of you-know-what are first rate and. Marriner really makes the music fizz with exuberance . The recording has been on more than one label for some reason . I have them coupled with a couple of Beethoven overtures conducted by Sir Adrian Boult . These two Weber symphonies may not be towering masterpieces but they're highly entertaining and deserve to programmed more often at concerts .


----------

